# NFL Football 2015-2016



## Joose

Alright, it's almost time for the Regular Season, so I figured it's also time for this season's thread.

How are you guys feeling about your teams through the preseason?

I'm a bit lost with my Broncos. I feel like the first string offense was off, but also like they were holding back a lot. Defense on the other hand, mmmmmmm! Don't mess with those dudes! It's amazing how great Ware is playing at his age. Of course Von Miller was just being his usual badass self haha. Feeling pretty confident about this Shane Ray kid too; I don't know jack about him, because I don't follow college ball in the slightest, but he looks to be fitting in just fine.

GO BRONCOS!


----------



## Sofos

Kinda iffy about the Hawks. Our offense is entirely too reliant on Hauschka and his golden foot.


----------



## WhoThenNow7

The Eagles are looking very explosive and for the first time since the Brian Dawkins era, their defense looks to be coming together. I'm hoping Sam Bradford can stay healthy because he was flawless last weekend.


----------



## crg123

Robert Kraft right now:
https://vine.co/v/ee6un7XuevF


----------



## Ibanezsam4

I'm optimistic the Chargers can put a better record together this year. i know a lot are predicting roughly the same outcome as last year, but i think pundits are underestimating the age of the AFC West and how many injuries will slow down the division. 

Bolts just need to stay healthy is all (tall order)


----------



## TRENCHLORD

WhoThenNow7 said:


> The Eagles are looking very explosive and for the first time since the Brian Dawkins era, their defense looks to be coming together. I'm hoping Sam Bradford can stay healthy because he was flawless last weekend.



They'll be great now they have Tebow!!!


----------



## Chiba666

Raiders will be same as last year, especially if Pre Season is anything to go by.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

So glad to hear about Brady's suspension being lifted. I'm tired of the NFL pretending they're Sherlock Holmes when they're clearly not.


----------



## Sofos

i'm just tired of hearing people bitch about it.


----------



## Joose

TRENCHLORD said:


> So glad to hear about Brady's suspension being lifted. I'm tired of the NFL pretending they're Sherlock Holmes when they're clearly not.



His gets lifted, yet TJ Ward gets a one game suspension because he did community service for some kids charity when his charges were dropped.

I agree that the NFL aren't detectives, but just how many times can the Patriots get away with the stuff they do?


----------



## MFB

In this case, blame the prosecution for not having solid ground to stand on by not actually knowing what they were charging them with. If they hadn't put the cart before the horse then maybe he would've walked out with a suspension.


----------



## MFB

TRENCHLORD said:


> They'll be great now they have Tebow!!!



_Had_


----------



## Demiurge

MFB said:


> In this case, blame the prosecution for not having solid ground to stand on by not actually knowing what they were charging them with. If they hadn't put the cart before the horse then maybe he would've walked out with a suspension.



As the saying goes (and I think I've heard it used regarding this story), pigs get fed and hogs get slaughtered.

Brady was willing to accept _something_, but the NFL refused to let up- including raising the stakes by trying to promote a precedent that would essentially allow more of this internal kangaroo court BS in the future from the league office. Certainly, there were a lot of people who wanted a full suspension out of this, but at the expense of accepting an unjust system that's almost guaranteed to screw your team at some point?


----------



## Joose

It's all ridiculous. 

I'm just ready for the games to start, goddamnit!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

MFB said:


> _Had_




 
I like Tim. I still think he can be used effectively again (was very effective on that late-season run in Denver), but very few coaches want to run such a drab-offensive scheme as it would require.
I think it's just one of those things, if a coach is going to take a chance they want to do so going big, not going small.
It's almost like a team/owner would rather lose with excitement rather than win being a complete bore.


----------



## Joose

I still think Tebow would make a great Tight End.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Joose said:


> I still think Tebow would make a great Tight End.



Yeah he would kill as a tight end, er wait, that's Aaron Hernandez .


----------



## Sofos

TRENCHLORD said:


> Yeah he would kill as a tight end, er wait, that's Aaron Hernandez .


----------



## mongey

Haynes in. Go 49ers. 

Aussie on the bandwagon.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Joose said:


> His gets lifted, yet TJ Ward gets a one game suspension because he did community service for some kids charity when his charges were dropped.
> 
> I agree that the NFL aren't detectives, but just how many times can the Patriots get away with the stuff they do?



because the patriots viewership extends to three or four new england television markets and brings in serious $$$ whereas tj ward is just one member of a defense that plays in the afc west


----------



## Joose

Interesting day for football.

My Broncos... that Offense needs work, stat. But that Defense! What a way to end the game. That was magnificent.


----------



## kentheterrible

Romosexual here.


----------



## Joose

Well now... that was a great game.

Sorry, KC... not breaking our divisional win record yet. But we did end Alex Smith's no INT streak.


----------



## WhoThenNow7

It was an awesome game. And I'm sure glad I picked up Brandon McManus as my kicker on my fantasy team.. He gets as many points as receivers do, as he's already scored three 50+ yard field goals in two games!


----------



## Joose

That [email protected] game was one of the best I've seen in awhile. Talib on Megatron was nuts!

But uh, yeah. 3-0 with the Vikings coming to visit next? Feeling pretty confident about 4-0!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Dolphins are killing me. We were psyched up this year, team has come out like a sacrificial lamb instead. Whats worse is logging onto a dolphins fan site when the team is down like this - "everyone is an idiot, everyone is soft, I should be the GM"


----------



## Joose

Denver's defense is just ridiculous and I love it. Yeah, AP got his break for a TD, but that is ALL he did. Add six sacks to the 10 we already had and yet another game sealed by a turnover. 

Offense... seems to be finding a rhythm. Kubiak's offense didn't work on its own, you can't just tell Manning to play under center. But this shotgun-pistol formation seems to be a good balance. The O-Line is the real problem. Not like anyone's really dropping the ball that often.


----------



## ridner

the Lions finally won!


----------



## Ralyks

Buffalo Offense, Week 1: Deep roster, looks like we may finally have a QB
Buffalo Offense, Week 7: Pretty much every starter injured


----------



## Ralyks

Man, this thread died pretty quick this year


----------



## Joose

^Yes it did. I've been too busy to visit SSO lately, but yeah damn. Is everyone's team sucking? Haha

Meanwhile, a 5th straight AFC West Title for my Broncos.

What a game that was. Chargers had nothing to lose and Phyllis Rivers had been trash talking all week. 

As Kubiak made it clear after the game, Brock Osweiler did nothing wrong. Except... he wasn't leading, in the most important game we've played this season. 

I was so happy to see Manning back out there. And now he's earned himself a bye week to get even healthier.

Last week we were on the edge of not making the playoffs at all, now we have the #1 seed. Love it, love it, LOVE IT!


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Joose

How about that [email protected] game?? 

The divisional round of the NFL playoffs may be my favorite moment in sports every year. 

Now I have to hope nothing insane happens during the Denver game. The Broncos have no excuse if they lose this one. No Antonio Brown, no DeAngelo Williams, a hurt Big Ben...


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I just love it when A-Rod loses so bitterly !!!
Hoping for a Cardinals vs Pats superbowl, but not until Brady crushes Manning hopefully next week if things work out today.


----------



## Joose

Brady will lose as he almost always does in Denver. And against our full defense this time.


----------



## Sofos

TRENCHLORD said:


> Hoping for a Cardinals vs Pats superbowl, but not until Brady crushes Manning hopefully next week if things work out today.



Well... this is awkward


----------



## Joose

Like I said, Brady would be against our full defense this time.

He got WORKED.

Now the question is... can they do the same to Cam? I think so. Their o-line is as bad as ours, Cam will make some costly mistakes under that much pressure.

And the other obvious question is, can Manning use his brain to fool their defense? Difficult to say. Brady and Belichick know Peyton so well, Newton and Rivera don't.

This should be a good one!

GO BRONCOS


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Sofos said:


> Well... this is awkward



Oh well, it happens, it is sports after all . Anyways it was very close according to the scoreboard. Denver's D was having an awfully hard time closing the deal, they were 1 out of 4 on Brady last-chances down the stretch, but the 1 was the most important 1. I'm happy for Denver though, Manning certainly deserves it IMO. I'll be an AFC guy for the bowl .


----------



## Joose

^Glad to hear it! I think most who aren't Carolina fans are on Manning's side for this one.

They did struggle a little there at the end, but when New England took away our starting safeties, who were the ones keeping Gronk out, yeah... they're not even practicing this week. Thanks! Haha, they'll be fine... i hope. We need Ward and Stewart.


----------



## Ralyks

I'm torn. I'm all for a franchise winning their first Lombardi, and Cam certainly deserves it after playing out his mind all year, with pretty much no one to throw to outside of Greg Olsen.

On the other hand, I'm sure everyone wants to have the feel good moment of Peyton going out on top. Plus, that freakin' Broncos D, man...


----------



## extendedsolo

I think it's going to take an all time game by the Denver defense/special teams in this one. AT LEAST a pick six and/or a touchdown from a kick return to win since their offense couldn't do a damn thing against a decent Pats defense. More realistically it's going to take probably 2 or 3 turnovers by the Panthers. Many unlikely things will have to happen IMO for the Panthers to lose this one. But, I've seen it before and I know I'll see it again.


----------



## Joose

It's all going to come down to confusing Cam, just like they confused Brady. Denver rushed 3 more times in that game than they had all season combined. 

So excited to see what Wade comes up with this time. 

As for our offense... No turnovers and a good run game from Anderson should allow for good points. 

I expect Peyton to absolutely play his ass off. Don't be surprised if he runs one in himself like he did in his first season with us. And definitely don't be surprised if near the end, he makes some brilliant throws that may cause him some pain, because if there's a game where it's worth it... it's this one.


----------



## extendedsolo

Joose said:


> It's all going to come down to confusing Cam, just like they confused Brady. Denver rushed 3 more times in that game than they had all season combined.
> 
> So excited to see what Wade comes up with this time.
> 
> As for our offense... No turnovers and a good run game from Anderson should allow for good points.
> 
> I expect Peyton to absolutely play his ass off. Don't be surprised if he runs one in himself like he did in his first season with us. And definitely don't be surprised if near the end, he makes some brilliant throws that may cause him some pain, because if there's a game where it's worth it... it's this one.



I am excited to see how the Broncos attack the Panthers. I just think that the panthers are soooo good especially at the linebacker position that it's going to be tough to sustain drives. Ultimately it's going to be on the Broncos offense, which is tough sledding against a very good Panthers defense.


----------



## Joose




----------



## Grand Moff Tim

What a boring game that was. The only game I watched all year, and it was that turd.


----------



## lemeker

Yeah, It was kinda sluggish. The wrong time for Carolina to have a bad game. If it does happen to be Peytons last game, at least he went out on top. Not a lot of players have that luxury.

Also, the only thing more disappointing than the game was the lame commercials this year. 

The good news is that Cubbies baseball is right around the corner!!!


----------



## extendedsolo

Congrats to any Broncos fans here. Von Miller is a destroyer of worlds and the Denver defense played incredibly last night. I have to think of Osweiler is in that game that Denver probably puts it away much earlier since Manning put in the worst performance by a winning QB in Super Bowl history. Carolina's defense was also really good but unfortunately the offense had turnovers on the worst place on the field.


----------



## Ralyks

That was a straight up defensive battle. Offenses just could do anything last night. By the way, how many unnecessary roughness penalties was that? Had to been at least five...


----------



## Joose

How can a game back and forth between defenses be boring?? All week it's been nothing but "Denver doesn't stand a chance", but because Cam didn't throw up huge numbers, it's boring.

Couple of y'all are nuts haha. It's about more than QBs.

But speaking of QBs.... way to be a sore loser, Cam. Lose the cockiness and maybe things will be different. Physically, he's the QB of the future, no denying that. 


I dunno, beyond me being a lifelong Denver fan, there's no way I could call that boring lol. Sacks, punching the football out, keeping that stupid smirk off Cam's face, Not allowing their receivers to do anything. That's what a number one defense looks like. 

The only "dabs" came from Denver, and that's amazing.


----------



## Joose

extendedsolo said:


> Congrats to any Broncos fans here. Von Miller is a destroyer of worlds and the Denver defense played incredibly last night. I have to think of Osweiler is in that game that Denver probably puts it away much earlier since Manning put in the worst performance by a winning QB in Super Bowl history. Carolina's defense was also really good but unfortunately the offense had turnovers on the worst place on the field.



You say that about Osweiler, but that's assuming he would've seen the blitzes like Manning. That's what numbers can't show. I have faith in Brockweiler, but I'm glad it was Peyton's eyes and brain out there to manage that game.


----------



## extendedsolo

Joose said:


> You say that about Osweiler, but that's assuming he would've seen the blitzes like Manning. That's what numbers can't show. I have faith in Brockweiler, but I'm glad it was Peyton's eyes and brain out there to manage that game.



I get what you are saying, but he did have 2 turnovers. The Broncos won in spite of Manning. Osweiler was more likely to play the Broncos out of games this year and when manning came back I'm assuming they said "DON'T DO ANYTHING THAT'LL LOSE US THE GAME!" All of it doesn't matter though really since the Broncos won!


----------



## Joose

extendedsolo said:


> I get what you are saying, but he did have 2 turnovers. The Broncos won in spite of Manning. Osweiler was more likely to play the Broncos out of games this year and when manning came back I'm assuming they said "DON'T DO ANYTHING THAT'LL LOSE US THE GAME!" All of it doesn't matter though really since the Broncos won!



The way Kubiak is, I think he would've put in Osweiler if he felt it was necessary. John Fox was all about Peyton, Kubiak is about the team.


----------



## extendedsolo

Joose said:


> The way Kubiak is, I think he would've put in Osweiler if he felt it was necessary. John Fox was all about Peyton, Kubiak is about the team.



Well I think Wade Phillips deserves a ton of credit because he is a really really good coordinator (not so much a head coach though). It's strange since Fox is a good coach and has had success everywhere. I mean his record was only 6-10 this year, but the Bears have little to no talent on that team. I thought they were going to not win a single game.

Can you believe peyton is thinking about coming back?!


----------



## USMarine75

Joose said:


> The way ELWAY is, I think he would've put in Osweiler if he felt it was necessary.



* fixed


----------



## Joose

extendedsolo said:


> Can you believe peyton is thinking about coming back?!



Where'd you hear that? I mean, I'm sure the thought is somewhere in his head. But he has so many people around him advising against that haha. He'll retire. He almost has to. Brett Favre will be the first to call him and try to stop that. 

2-2 in the Super Bowl, 14-13 in the postseason, 200 career wins, 5 time MVP, almost every QB record there is... retire!



USMarine75 said:


> * fixed



It was Kubiak's decision to put Manning back in against San Diego. Who knows.


----------



## USMarine75

Joose said:


> It was Kubiak's decision to put Manning back in against San Diego. Who knows.



From what I've read, everything points to Elway being like a Belichick, Al Davis, or Jerry Jones... in total control of the Broncos. I don't think Kubiak makes a move that Elway doesn't approve (or pre-approve). Just my


----------



## extendedsolo

Joose said:


> Where'd you hear that?



Just rumous really. There have been reports that he may be entertaining St Louis as a destination. Where he will be murdered on the field since their O-line is awful. He's been "done" since midway through the 2014 season. 2013 was fun as hell though.


----------



## Joose

He'll retire, he just has to... bad neck, bad foot, weak arm, talking about a future hip replacement.... Von Miller even made fun of his age on TV when he said Peyton was off doing a Life Alert commercial. 

Even when your team wins the Super Bowl, the end of football season still sucks. Like, I really miss it already. I want to know who we can keep to maintain a top defense, I want to see what Brockweiler can do as a true starter, I want to see if Demarcus Ware stays... so many questions! If Brock looks even better than he did while replacing Manning, we could be in for another good season. 

No way we pay Malik Jackson after Miller's deal is done, probably can't keep Trevathan, already gave Wolfe and Harris Jr new contracts... Talib, I have no idea what his situation is honestly, I just know he's expensive as hell.


----------



## Joose

Well...

Peyton is retired, Malik Jackson is going to the Jags and Houston has interest in Osweiler. I hope Denver gets Osweiler signed; although it's amazing how much teams seem to be willing to give him, Denver included, who have reportedly offered him a 3 year worth up to $45M.... what?? Whatever, just keep him.


----------



## USMarine75

Joose said:


> Well...
> 
> Peyton is retired, Malik Jackson is going to the Jags and Houston has interest in Osweiler. I hope Denver gets Osweiler signed; although it's amazing how much teams seem to be willing to give him, Denver included, who have reportedly offered him a 3 year worth up to $45M.... what?? Whatever, just keep him.



As a Pats fan... welcome to the club. It's so hard to repeat (or stay on top) when you finally build the perfect super bowl team, and then lose key players and coaches.


----------



## Ralyks

Denver looks like its about to be totally dismantled. At least the D.


----------



## Joose

Ralyks said:


> Denver looks like its about to be totally dismantled. At least the D.



Just Malik Jackson and Danny Trevathan Very much enjoyed having both of them, but not huge losses in the big picture. Still got Miller, Ward, Talib, Harris Jr, Wolfe, Barrett, Ray, Marshall, Roby, Keo, Stewart... and Ware seems to be looking into a re-negotiation of his contract. 

But yes, so far... Manning, Jackson, Trevathan, Daniels (a bit surprised by that one, but whatever, we suck at TE post-Julius), Vasquez and a 3rd stringer whose name I forgot, are going/gone. 

Just keep Osweiler, since he's comfortable in Denver already, give Wade Phillips whoever he wants and fix the damn o-line. Basically, I think it looks bad today, but really Jackson is the only major loss. And if Hillman goes, not a huge loss; dude's fast, but way too inconsistent.


----------



## Childofthecornsyrup

Well,
Free Agency starts in a few hours. I remain cautiously optimistic that Ryan Pace pulls off a miracle or two. To the team that picks up Forte? He'll be a valuable asset, he's still got some years left in him and as a Bears fan I wish him the best. Some interesting choices, options, and rumors going around for Chicago's offense. White & Jeffery could be a really good combo IF both stay healthy. Management doesn't want Martellus Bennett and have been working with his agent to find a trade partner. Free Agency and the Draft will be interesting, to say the least. 

And damn, I miss having a dominating defense. 

The rebuilding. Oh god the rebuilding.

*side note: favorite quote from Bears Senior Writer Larry Mayer in an article today: "The Bears have the salary cap space to be active in free agency, but they're determined not to overspend." *looks at a certain $126,700,000, 7 year contract with $54 mill guaranteed*


----------



## Joose

Aaaaand Brockweiler to Houston....

Man, now I'm almost hoping for Kaepernick, which I never thought I'd say. I don't want a QB going straight from the draft to starting. If we got Kaep, he'd fit Kubiak's offense pretty well I think. Just so long as he leaves that arm kissing douchebaggery in San Fran.


----------



## Ralyks

Joose said:


> Aaaaand Brockweiler to Houston....
> 
> Man, now I'm almost hoping for Kaepernick, which I never thought I'd say. I don't want a QB going straight from the draft to starting. If we got Kaep, he'd fit Kubiak's offense pretty well I think. Just so long as he leaves that arm kissing douchebaggery in San Fran.



I have a very bad feeling you're getting RGIII and/or Brian Hoyer...

Anyone else notice the Giants D is starting to look a bit scary? Olivier Vernon, Snacks, JPP, Janoris Jenkins.... Daaaaamn


----------



## lemeker

Childofthecornsyrup said:


> Well,
> Free Agency starts in a few hours. I remain cautiously optimistic that Ryan Pace pulls off a miracle or two. To the team that picks up Forte? He'll be a valuable asset, he's still got some years left in him and as a Bears fan I wish him the best. Some interesting choices, options, and rumors going around for Chicago's offense. White & Jeffery could be a really good combo IF both stay healthy. Management doesn't want Martellus Bennett and have been working with his agent to find a trade partner. Free Agency and the Draft will be interesting, to say the least.
> 
> And damn, I miss having a dominating defense.
> 
> The rebuilding. Oh god the rebuilding.
> 
> *side note: favorite quote from Bears Senior Writer Larry Mayer in an article today: "The Bears have the salary cap space to be active in free agency, but they're determined not to overspend." *looks at a certain $126,700,000, 7 year contract with $54 mill guaranteed*




I don't think we need any miracles so to speak. It's just getting the right pieces in place for the switch from a 4-3 to a 3-4. It's roughly the same thing the Cubs have done the last few years only in football...

Trevathan will surely be an upgrade for us, and we got him for a fair price, considering what some other teams have just shelled out (Giants). The guy we got from the Cardinals (Massie) seems like another good addition for the o line. It will allow Kyle Long to move back to what I feel is a more natural position for him and the one he made the pro bowl in. Keeping Tracy Porter was a good move too, he was pretty solid for us last year. 

I think the Jags made a couple of really good moves. I like the way they are heading and same with the Raiders. I have to agree the Giants d- does look a little scarier, but I think they overpaid and might regret it in the future.


----------



## Joose

Ralyks said:


> I have a very bad feeling you're getting RGIII and/or Brian Hoyer...
> 
> Anyone else notice the Giants D is starting to look a bit scary? Olivier Vernon, Snacks, JPP, Janoris Jenkins.... Daaaaamn



If RGIII stays healthy, that would be fine. But that's a big "if"...


----------



## Ralyks

Well, you could always go after FitzMagic too apparently.


----------



## extendedsolo

Childofthecornsyrup said:


> Well,
> Free Agency starts in a few hours. I remain cautiously optimistic that Ryan Pace pulls off a miracle or two. To the team that picks up Forte? He'll be a valuable asset, he's still got some years left in him and as a Bears fan I wish him the best. Some interesting choices, options, and rumors going around for Chicago's offense. White & Jeffery could be a really good combo IF both stay healthy. Management doesn't want Martellus Bennett and have been working with his agent to find a trade partner. Free Agency and the Draft will be interesting, to say the least.
> 
> And damn, I miss having a dominating defense.
> 
> The rebuilding. Oh god the rebuilding.
> 
> *side note: favorite quote from Bears Senior Writer Larry Mayer in an article today: "The Bears have the salary cap space to be active in free agency, but they're determined not to overspend." *looks at a certain $126,700,000, 7 year contract with $54 mill guaranteed*



Fellow Bears fan here, and I'm more than happy with their signings. They have a ton of cap room right now and hit gold with Pernell McPhee in free agency last year, and Travathien is an automatic upgrade to their terrible LBers. I have faith in Pace and Fox to get some more players through the draft too. They are probably still another year away from possibly even competing though. 

I'm not unhappy with the Cutler signing either since look at what else is available. Not really anything that would be considered an upgrade. Also Cutler had a good year last year with Gase as the coordinator. We will have to see how it goes this year though.


----------



## extendedsolo

Joose said:


> If RGIII stays healthy, that would be fine. But that's a big "if"...



If RGIII listens to coaching he will be fine. His arm strength and accuracy are rea Don't scramble when your first receiver isn't open and there is slight pressure. I think it's one of the only situations where his career could be resurrected since we all know who is in charge there (Elway) and if he wasn't pushed around by Manning, there is no chance that he would be pushed around by RGIII. 

It sounds like they want Kaepernick though, who would be awesome in that offense IMO


----------



## Joose

Ralyks said:


> Well, you could always go after FitzMagic too apparently.



You know what I'd like to see? A trade of some sort for AJ McCarron. But at this point I just want them to sign someone so I have an answer haha. 

I'm disappointed in Osweiler. It really is starting to seem like he was sour over being benched in Week 17. Thing is, if he hadn't been benched, there would have been no Home Field Advantage, and we probably would've gotten our asses handed to us in New England, as usual. I mean c'mon, he didn't even acknowledge their offers. If he wanted to stay in Denver, Elway would've beaten Houston's offer. Glad it went this way though, if that's the type of person Osweiler is. 

Still got a stacked-as-fvck defense, I'm ready for next season.


----------



## USMarine75

Don't sleep on B Hoyer... with the Broncos D and a decent run game, he could manage Denver to a couple more SB's. He doesn't make mistakes, unless he's trying to get into a shootout and forcing throws, because he's just not that guy. I think he's similar to Alex Smith and he gets in trouble when he tries to be Aaron Rogers.


----------



## Joose

USMarine75 said:


> Don't sleep on B Hoyer... with the Broncos D and a decent run game, he could manage Denver to a couple more SB's. He doesn't make mistakes, unless he's trying to get into a shootout and forcing throws, because he's just not that guy. I think he's similar to Alex Smith and he gets in trouble when he tries to be Aaron Rogers.



Fair points, sir. I'd be lying if I said I've paid attention to him, because I haven't. 


Gotta say, now that the shock is over, I'm feeling betrayed by Osweiler. I mean, how brilliant is Elway? Drafted Osweiler just days after signing Manning, with the plan of him being the future. And that's exactly what it looked like it was going to be; Brock would've been treated like a king here in Denver. I don't want to believe it had anything to do with him essentially getting us to the playoffs and then getting benched, but I think if he wanted to stay, Denver would've paid him whatever he wanted. 

As far as Kaep goes, I'm warming up to the idea. I know if he's on his game he would do well in Kubiak's offense, I just never liked his personality or showboating. And as much as I hate the media, I wouldn't mind if his 2nd chance worked out better than Osweiler's time in Houston, I like the idea of that headline. We also almost drafted him... so he was a Plan B a long time ago.

I just want an answer as to who our new QB will be. I feel way too anxious today haha.


----------



## USMarine75

Kaep was great at Nevada. (I watch a lot of CFB lol.) Only negative is that I've heard bad rumors about him as an NFL starter - not studying the playbook and putting in the hours. But if anyone (Besides Belichick) can get greatness out of a player, it's Elway. How do you not listen to what _that _guy has to say, especially regarding the QB position?


----------



## Joose

Guess we'll see. Sounds like Denver has been pretty aggressive at getting Kaepernick.


----------



## USMarine75

You could always be the Patriots... no draft picks and no FA to fix the holes. We always joke here that Bill the GM hates Bill the Coach, because he gives him such crap to work with. It's like Bill the Coach won 4 SB, but Bill the GM has lost them 2-4 more. 

-What College Football tape led them to think that these were second round picks? --> Tavon Wilson, Duron Harmon, Jordan Richards, Jermaine Cunningham
-Or that these were third round picks? --> Geneo Grissom, Duron Harmon, Taylor Price, Tyrone McKenzie, Shawn Crable, Guss Scott
-5th round pick on a Navy long snapper... who might not have gotten released and been eligible to play in NFL! But I agree with the pick, because when a guy has the highest snap velocity ever, you have to reach up and grab him. 
-They even drafted a guy with one eye last year. GTFO. One eye. He had to look at you like a horse before he could tackle you.

^ None of these guys were good in college. I remember when they picked Tavon Wilson out of Illinois and I was screaming at the TV. My wife watches the draft with me and wanted to know why I was so upset at the pick. I looked for video of a game I remembered him from, and pulled up a youtube vid of him getting smoked for 2 TD's by a Northwestern WR I really liked (Jeremy Ebert), that the Pats actually drafted later in the 7th, but never made the team. So a guy that is not good enough to make an NFL roster continuously smoked him in college, but Bill said yeah let's draft that guy in the 2nd? Oh and the reason I had to pull up video is because the NFLN and ESPN didn't have any video of him, Kiper didn't even have notes for him, and they all had him rated as a 7th rd pick (24th by Scouts, INC) or UDFA. He didn't play in an all-star game, and he wasn't even invited to the combine, even though he played at a Big-10 school. Incidentally, you may remember Wilson as the guy that gave up the huge catch and run by the Jets to win the game in OT, and cost the Pats homefield advantage last year (among other reasons).

Now I make my fair share of draft mistakes too, but here were some guys that I was hoping for with the Wilson pick, and then screaming about immediately after the pick: Lavonte David (I thought he was a late 1st rd guy and couldn't believe he was available!), Vinny Curry (there was chatter that the Pats could take him in the 1st), Ryan Broyles (didn't pan out due to knee injuries), Zach Brown, Casey Heyward (bloodlines that BB loves), Jared Crick, Kirk Cousins (thought he would be the heir-apparent to TB)...

My favorite player in the last draft was Tyler Lockett, but instead the Pats took _another _7th rd/UDFA rated safety in the 2nd, Jordan Richards. 

Anywho, I hated the Lafell signing and I'm glad he's gone. Loved the Scott Chandler signing, but wow what a bust... glad he's gone. They need a 3rd CB, a good 2nd WR, and 5 OL.

Probably no more holes than any other team, but damn Elway knew how to stack the deck to get a win before your QB retires (kind of like he has some experience in this area?). Whereas, BB has a team full of Average Joes (big FA signing so far is another dedicated special teamer). 

But I guess I can't be too mad, because there's no way he would have:

A. Overspent on medicority, like Sanu.
B. Mortgaged the future, like Malik Jackson and Olivier Vernon.
C. Brought in malcontents, like Mario Williams.

/rant


----------



## USMarine75

Sorry for double posting... but...

Mark Sanchez?


----------



## Joose

USMarine75 said:


> Sorry for double posting... but...
> 
> Mark Sanchez?



A) I know, right?
B) He does have a better playoff record than the rest of the AFC West combined in the past decade or so... so I'll ride that for now haha
C) At $4.5M, he must be a backup.
D) Elway said it's just the 1st step in the QB process.
E) I just want to know who the starter will be, I really don't care who it is at this point. Defense is still stacked and the offense can't be much worse than it was last season.


----------



## lemeker

Sorry Denver fans. Sanchez is a bad pickup. I think Elway did this so they at least have A qb. I'd put a rookie in before him...

Hopefully they can still land Kapernick.


----------



## extendedsolo

Joose said:


> Guess we'll see. Sounds like Denver has been pretty aggressive at getting Kaepernick.



LOL Sanchez! I hope they get someone else.


----------



## extendedsolo

USMarine75 said:


> You could always be the Patriots... no draft picks and no FA to fix the holes. We always joke here that Bill the GM hates Bill the Coach, because he gives him such crap to work with. It's like Bill the Coach won 4 SB, but Bill the GM has lost them 2-4 more.
> 
> 
> /rant



Dude no one in the history of football wants to hear it. It's no wonder that people dislike patriots fans if this is the type of thing they discuss. It would be like people bitching "UGHH I HAD TO GO TO HAWAII ON VACATION BUT I HAD TO NOT FLY MY PRIVATE JET AND THE COFFEE WAS COLD."

I think Pats fans should be counting their lucky stars they've won 4 since all of those wins came down to a single play really. To question Belichick who is probably one of the two or three greatest coaches ever is kinda silly. 

Not an attack on you personally, just on patriots nation.


----------



## Joose

I really like Sanchez's attitude, not gonna lie. We'll see whether or not he can land the starting job.

-Demarcus Ware restructured his contract in order to remain. (What a team player) 
-Denver matched the offer Miami made to C.J. Anderson.
-Donald Stephenson should help the o-line immensely.

Surely Von Miller will be worked out soon.

I am confident that the offense can only go up from what it was last season and that we can fill the holes left by Malik Jackson and Danny Trevathan on defense.


Edit: I cannot believe the number of people saying Anderson is being overpaid! Over the past two seasons he has the most yards from scrimmage out of any back beyond week 8 (which is a great time to do that lol), played through an ankle injury in the beginning of last season, was the reason for like half of our first downs last season, averages about 5 yards per carry, has a fumble rate of 1 in every 162 carries, has a great attitude, good blocker, reliable as a receiver, etc. People are dumb.


----------



## USMarine75

Joose said:


> I really like Sanchez's attitude, not gonna lie. We'll see whether or not he can land the starting job.
> 
> -Demarcus Ware restructured his contract in order to remain. (What a team player)
> -Denver matched the offer Miami made to C.J. Anderson.
> -Donald Stephenson should help the o-line immensely.
> 
> Surely Von Miller will be worked out soon.
> 
> I am confident that the offense can only go up from what it was last season and that we can fill the holes left by Malik Jackson and Danny Trevathan on defense.
> 
> 
> Edit: I cannot believe the number of people saying Anderson is being overpaid! Over the past two seasons he has the most yards from scrimmage out of any back beyond week 8 (which is a great time to do that lol), played through an ankle injury in the beginning of last season, was the reason for like half of our first downs last season, averages about 5 yards per carry, has a fumble rate of 1 in every 162 carries, has a great attitude, good blocker, reliable as a receiver, etc. People are dumb.



You can't overstate how important that dude was to the offense. Even when the passing game was stalling, and the run game was stuffed early, he kept hammering and eventually broke big runs to win games or get critical 1st downs. They probably could have tried to draft a cheaper replacement, but they know what they have in him, and they were comfortable paying him.


----------



## Ralyks

USMarine75 said:


> You can't overstate how important that dude was to the offense. Even when the passing game was stalling, and the run game was stuffed early, he kept hammering and eventually broke big runs to win games or get critical 1st downs. They probably could have tried to draft a cheaper replacement, but they know what they have in him, and they were comfortable paying him.



I think the issue people have here is the Broncos (at least recent) history with RBs. Haven't really had ANY consistency at the position since Terrell Davis, really.


----------



## Joose

^That is a fact, unfortunately. 

I'm happy about the signing of Russell Okung. I know he's had some injury issues, but he's missed far less games than the guy he's replacing (Clady)... and it frees up a lot of cap space.

Is it football season yet? I so badly want to know what our starting lineup will be.


----------



## Ralyks

I guess Paxton Lynch is a realistic option for Denver at this point.


----------



## Joose

Seems like it. I don't follow College, but his size sure is a lot like Osweiler's.


----------



## Ralyks

So. Any crazy draft predictions for tonight folks?


----------



## extendedsolo

Ralyks said:


> So. Any crazy draft predictions for tonight folks?



I think the craziness has already happened. I think MAYBE San Francisco trades Kaepernick tonight and gets Denvers pick.


----------



## Ralyks

extendedsolo said:


> I think the craziness has already happened. I think MAYBE San Francisco trades Kaepernick tonight and gets Denvers pick.



Well, so much for Kaepernick going anyway (barring him getting flat out cut)


----------



## Joose

All I know, is that I'm very happy with Denver's picks. I've wanted Paxton Lynch for awhile now. Add Devontae Booker, which everyone seems to agree was a steal and even more defensive depth for Wade Phillips to work with and yeah.. they deserve the "A" grade most analysts have given them. 

With Jax being my hometown and all, I'm happy to see my friends from there finally feeling some truly legit confidence in the Jags. I think they're going to take the AFC South. But hey I had to wait almost 2 decades to see another Super Bowl win lol.


----------



## extendedsolo

Joose said:


> All I know, is that I'm very happy with Denver's picks. I've wanted Paxton Lynch for awhile now. Add Devontae Booker, which everyone seems to agree was a steal and even more defensive depth for Wade Phillips to work with and yeah.. they deserve the "A" grade most analysts have given them.
> 
> With Jax being my hometown and all, I'm happy to see my friends from there finally feeling some truly legit confidence in the Jags. I think they're going to take the AFC South. But hey I had to wait almost 2 decades to see another Super Bowl win lol.



I think we have to trust that Elway knows what he is doing here. I really think that Osweiler would've been the best option but can't win em all. I think they will rely heavily on the run and defense for early in the year and then see how it goes.


I'm not extremely confident in the Bears picks at this point. I think they drafted based on what Vic Fangio needs in his defense, but anything is an improvement over what they have now.


----------



## Ralyks

Pretty happy with how the Giants and Bills drafted. Little surprised at Jets taking Hackenberg in the 2nd. Figured they would risk Connor Cook instead if they were going to risk a QB


----------



## Ibanezsam4

pretty happy with how my Chargers drafted. 

6 of our 8 picks will definitely be starters within three years. 

also loving our coupon god GM picking up Slauson from Da Bears. Oline is stacked now and hopefully can jumpstart our running game. 

also Joey Bosa


----------



## extendedsolo

Ralyks said:


> Pretty happy with how the Giants and Bills drafted. Little surprised at Jets taking Hackenberg in the 2nd. Figured they would risk Connor Cook instead if they were going to risk a QB



I'm willing to bet that Cook is not a good teammate. Think Jimmy Clausen as a rookie. A guy that will make far more enemies in a locker room than friends and that's why he fell so far. This isn't when Russell Wilson fell to the 4th based on size, these things are legit problems. also his dad sounds like a nut.


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> All I know, is that I'm very happy with Denver's picks. I've wanted Paxton Lynch for awhile now. Add Devontae Booker, which everyone seems to agree was a steal and even more defensive depth for Wade Phillips to work with and yeah.. they deserve the "A" grade most analysts have given them.
> 
> With Jax being my hometown and all, I'm happy to see my friends from there finally feeling some truly legit confidence in the Jags. I think they're going to take the AFC South. But hey I had to wait almost 2 decades to see another Super Bowl win lol.



Where are my strings you bastard


----------



## Joose

flexkill said:


> Where are my strings you bastard



Holy damn, remind a mofo!

I should have waited a year to make that bet haha.


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> Holy damn, remind a mofo!
> 
> I should have waited a year to make that bet haha.



I'm just busting your balls man, it's all good.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

It seems like San Diego wants to stop playing amateur hour and actually contend for something. 

What the San Diego Chargers can expect from OL Matt Slauson - Bolts From The Blue

We signed this guy for an awesome deal and he looks to be a 320lbs bruiser. 

I see a run game emerging


----------



## Joose

^As long as Phyllis doesn't fall into that pit of "I have to lecture everyone, including the opposing team" every game like last season, they will be good. Not as good as the rest of the division, but certainly better than last season.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Joose said:


> ^As long as Phyllis doesn't fall into that pit of "I have to lecture everyone, including the opposing team" every game like last season, they will be good. Not as good as the rest of the division, but certainly better than last season.



im not climbing on the raiders hype train yet. yes, their defense is good and they've added more to the offense, but i still don't have confidence in a team coached by jack del rio.

plus the Chief field good teams every year but fail despite themselves


----------



## Joose

No? I think the Raiders are going to be a problem this season. Agreed on the Chiefs though.

I wouldn't mind it being a fight between Denver and San Diego for the division. Especially if the Raiders manage yet another losing season.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Joose said:


> No? I think the Raiders are going to be a problem this season. Agreed on the Chiefs though.



i am prepared to eat crow on that statement lol. good coordinator, but his HC record makes me pause. and i like Carr as a QB, but he lacks an 'it' factor as a leader.... same as Alex Smith. 

i dont think you can be a physically talented game manager in the sense that your only job in the pocket is not to screw up.. its why KC can't shift to a higher gear, and why i think the raiders won't either


----------



## Joose

^Like Sanchez's job will likely be until Paxton Lynch is ready to take over? Lol

As a Broncos fan, I just have to stick to the "in Elway we trust" motto... because it's just impossible to be confident in Sanchez.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Joose said:


> ^Like Sanchez's job will likely be until Paxton Lynch is ready to take over? Lol
> 
> As a Broncos fan, I just have to stick to the "in Elway we trust" motto... because it's just impossible to be confident in Sanchez.



Defense has always won championships. what makes this situation unique in the modern era is the Defense completely made up for what was a very lackluster offense in the second half of your season. 

what remains to be seen is can the defensive trend maintain itself for multiple seasons or will it go the way of the option run QB?


----------



## extendedsolo

Ibanezsam4 said:


> Defense has always won championships. what makes this situation unique in the modern era is the Defense completely made up for what was a very lackluster offense in the second half of your season.
> 
> what remains to be seen is can the defensive trend maintain itself for multiple seasons or will it go the way of the option run QB?



I think the defense is as important as offense, so in reality they both win championships but that's not catchy.

The Broncos were one of the best defenses of the last 30 years and I think of the 10 best 9 have won the super bowl. The Seahawks 2 years ago had one of the best offenses in addition to having a great defense and special teams. If you look back at the last 25 or so super bowl winners, almost all of them had a very good offense too. The exceptions being last year and the 2000 Ravens. 

So really the saying is "Historically good defenses win championships, but good defense paired with good offense wins championships too."

I mean if defense wins championships then the 05 bears should've beat the colts and their so so defense.


----------



## USMarine75

extendedsolo said:


> I mean if defense wins championships then the 05 bears should've beat the colts and their so so defense.



*Rex Grossman


----------



## extendedsolo

USMarine75 said:


> *Rex Grossman



yeah, yeah. Grossman was actually better than Peyton was this last year. It's just that in the Super Bowl the bears decided to stop running the ball.


----------



## Joose

^Grossman's eyes and brain were not like Peyton's though. A lot of people made fun of him last year, but I thought it was pretty amazing for a man who has always been the unquestioned leader of his offenses could suddenly become a very good game manager and resist the urge we all know he had to air it out. Couldn't have been easy for someone with 17 seasons of calling the shots.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

rex grossman would've been an awesome non-elite QB... if it weren't for his awful decision making skills. 

look at alex smith. dude is about as smart as a TE. but he knows it and doesn't push the envelope


----------



## extendedsolo

Ibanezsam4 said:


> rex grossman would've been an awesome non-elite QB... if it weren't for his awful decision making skills.
> 
> look at alex smith. dude is about as smart as a TE. but he knows it and doesn't push the envelope



yeah, but Eli Manning isn't and has 2 rings so...........

Really I think it was just a fantastic run by the organization for them to say "we are going to lean on our awesome defense and minimize mistakes." Which is exactly what they did.

Also the Steelers having some untimely turnovers helped.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

extendedsolo said:


> yeah, but Eli Manning isn't and has 2 rings so...........



not sure i ever implied you need to be an elite QB to win a super bowl


----------



## extendedsolo

Ibanezsam4 said:


> not sure i ever implied you need to be an elite QB to win a super bowl



you didn't. I totally forgot what point I was trying to make.

I totally agree with you on this point. It's actually pretty rare that a QB can take over a playoffs like Aaron Rodgers did back in 2010 and Brees before him. I think people just love to get fixated on getting an elite QB since it can mask so many other issues.


----------



## Ralyks

Man, a lot of hate for Eli. Kinda hard to be bad and have 2 SB MVPs to your name. Plus he was on fire for a good amount of that second SB ring.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Ralyks said:


> Man, a lot of hate for Eli. Kinda hard to be bad and have 2 SB MVPs to your name. Plus he was on fire for a good amount of that second SB ring.



as a avid hater of the Patriots I love everything Eli did to them in the SB. however, the dude throws a lot of interceptions


----------



## flexkill

Ibanezsam4 said:


> Defense has always won championships. what makes this situation unique in the modern era is the Defense completely made up for what was a very lackluster offense in the second half of your season.
> 
> what remains to be seen is can the defensive trend maintain itself for multiple seasons or will it go the way of the option run QB?



The "defense wins championships" cliche is old and tired.

The fact is, What wins championships is an elite offense or defense with a middle of the road or better counterpart. Look at the 09 Saints, elite offense with a middle of the road defense= SB win. Denver elite defense mediocre offense=SB winner. 

You only need to be elite at one side of the ball and serviceable at the other. Of course that rare unicorn of both O and D being elite is ideal but much rarer these days with this cap era NFL.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

flexkill said:


> The "defense wins championships" cliche is old and tired.
> 
> The fact is, What wins championships is an elite offense or defense with a middle of the road or better counterpart. Look at the 09 Saints, elite offense with a middle of the road defense= SB win. Denver elite defense mediocre offense=SB winner.
> 
> You only need to be elite at one side of the ball and serviceable at the other. Of course that rare unicorn of both O and D being elite is ideal but much rarer these days with this cap era NFL.




as someone who played defense this statement flies up my butt 

with the evolution of offenses i don't see the defensive side of ball just being serviceable leading to consistent championships anymore. 

mainly because when you let teams get 28+ points there is more pressure on the pressure to march down the field every single time. and the more exposures the offense gets the weaker they become.

it worked for the Panthers this past year, but i don't think them letting teams score 35 points towards the end of the season was smart. and i honestly thought it contributed to Denver having a massive stack of film to study every aspect of that team to keep them from being effective


----------



## Ralyks

Ibanezsam4 said:


> as a avid hater of the Patriots I love everything Eli did to them in the SB. however, the dude throws a lot of interceptions



That tends to happen when you haven't had a good defense in years and you're forced into a lot of shootouts. Not to mention no real consisted running game since at least the Bradshaw/Jacobs combo.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Training camp is almost here!!!!!!!!! what are your concerns/comments hopes/dreams from your team in the preseason?


----------



## extendedsolo

Ibanezsam4 said:


> as someone who played defense this statement flies up my butt
> 
> with the evolution of offenses i don't see the defensive side of ball just being serviceable leading to consistent championships anymore.
> 
> mainly because when you let teams get 28+ points there is more pressure on the pressure to march down the field every single time. and the more exposures the offense gets the weaker they become.
> 
> it worked for the Panthers this past year, but i don't think them letting teams score 35 points towards the end of the season was smart. and i honestly thought it contributed to Denver having a massive stack of film to study every aspect of that team to keep them from being effective



The Panthers also had one of the best offenses last year, while Denver had a historic defense and a ton of luck with that Pittsburgh playoff game (they should've lost) I mean the Seahawks have had a great defense and offense for the last 3 years. I mean I just dislike these overarching statements like defense wins championships. Yeah it is important, but so is offense and turnovers. Sometimes the turnovers are created by defense sometimes not. 




I know it sounds lame but the saying should be "Defense, offense, and special teams together wins championships and sometimes you have to lean on one over the other depending on the opponent and turnovers too and things bouncing your way with no injuries and recovering fumbles."







Ibanezsam4 said:


> Training camp is almost here!!!!!!!!! what are your concerns/comments hopes/dreams from your team in the preseason?



That everyone comes into the season healthy. Not looking good so far for the Bears.


----------



## extendedsolo

flexkill said:


> The "defense wins championships" cliche is old and tired.
> 
> The fact is, What wins championships is an elite offense or defense with a middle of the road or better counterpart. Look at the 09 Saints, elite offense with a middle of the road defense= SB win. Denver elite defense mediocre offense=SB winner.
> 
> You only need to be elite at one side of the ball and serviceable at the other. Of course that rare unicorn of both O and D being elite is ideal but much rarer these days with this cap era NFL.



The Saints did it with an elite offense and a defense that played Brett Favre and had 6 turnovers in the championship game. They were definitely middle of the road but had a very good turnover margin. If "elite offense+middle of the road defense wins super bowls" was true the Packers would be 5x Super Bowls straight. 

Also that Denver offense wasn't mediocre. It was bottom of the league. 

Also the unicorn of elite on both sides has happened for at least one team every year for a while now. They just don't necessarily advance to the super bowl every year.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

extendedsolo said:


> That everyone comes into the season healthy. Not looking good so far for the Bears.



i feel you here

my team's number 3 receiver just hurt his knee on day 2  

i mean we have some depth for that spot, but this still sucks


----------

